# Best thang you ever ate?



## DKMD (Jun 25, 2016)

It's a frequent topic of conversation around our house since my wife and I are both foodies. We recently ordered some goodies from Zingerman's, and the chocolate cherry bread was outstanding! Since we're always on the lookout for 'new' finds, I thought I'd pick the collective wisdom of this group. Soooo... Let's hear it. What's the best thing you've ever eaten? Where was it? Got a recipe? Maybe it was mom's meatloaf... Maybe it was a tin of sardines... Maybe it was a fancy tasting menu at some swanky restaurant.

I know it's hard to pick a single item or meal, so feel free to give multiple answers.

For me, my mom's 'Gosh Awful salad' ranks pretty high on the list. It's a marinated salad of garden-fresh tomatoes, cucumbers, onions, and bell peppers with a tangy, garlicky vinegrette... It gets better after a day or two in the fridge.

We had a meal at Two Ten Jack in Nashville while visiting my sister. The ramen was phenomenal and the side of Asian brussel sprouts was fantastic... In fact, everything we ordered was great.

There are others that come to mind, but I'm more interested in what you have to say...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 25, 2016)

Kathie's Crabcakes With homemade Bearnaise sauce- we spent a lot of time in Annapolis, Md. Lost of crabcakes there. she worked on a recipe until it is her own. 2nd- Her Cajun crawdad pie..... gain 2 lbs just thinkin about them.........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 25, 2016)

Every meal my mom cooked before she went to heaven ... One of those story's ... She had 12 siblings and her mom died at a very early age ... My mom became the cook... She could cook anything and never used a recipe ... As she was getting older my sister had her dictate some of her favorites and she wrote them down .. Lots of a pinch of this and a small spoon of that ....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 25, 2016)

One that sticks out for me is a dish called Chicken Riggies. Hot cherry peppers, a delicious sauce...mmmmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 25, 2016)

And I make a delish order of Crepes. The french canadien way...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 25, 2016)

My grandmother used to make chicken mole, a Mexican dish. I'm not a fan of yardbird, but that was wonderful. I haven't had it since she died, nor do I plan to again. It will never be as good as hers. Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 25, 2016)

When we go to vegas for our anniversary every year its all about relaxing and eating. We don't gamble but do spend money on good food. Wolfgang Puck has a restaurant called "Cut". The Wagyu Beef filet is the best steak I have ever eaten. Gail gets the 2lb. Pan roasted lobster. Clear winners for both of our favorite dishes. I tried the roasted bone marrow last year and was pissed that I've missed that for the first 52 years of my life.... it was phenomenal as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Jun 25, 2016)

One of the best meals that my wife and I have ever eaten was at Dametra Cafe in Carmel, CA while in CA on our honeymoon. We're planning a trip back out to CA sometime down the road and are planning on going back to this place again. During the meal the owner came out with his Oud and played music.

The best sandwiches my wife and I have ever had were from Northern Waters Smokehouse in Duluth, MN. My wife had the Fuzzy Bunny, an all veggie sandwich, and I had their Pastrami Mommy, with their in-house made bison pastrami. Both sandwiches were outstanding. We're planning to stop in there again when we're in Duluth in August for the Tall Ships.

When I was part of a group travelling in Israel in January 2009 I very much enjoyed the food - especially the freshness of everything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 25, 2016)

Moma Brinks:
Rinder roulades
Meatloaf
Sauerbraten 
Lasagne
Bibimbap 
Challa bread French toast
Fried eggs
World famous macs n cheese
Double world famous gorilla (grilled) cheese samiches
From other places,
Any desert at Juniors in Times Square
General Tsao chicken from take out down the road
Reuben from Carnegie deli
Reuben from Katz's
Sabrett hot dogs from a vendor
Halal food
Carvel ice cream

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jun 25, 2016)

Oh yeah, Mogo Korean tacos in Asbury Park

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (Jun 25, 2016)

Being from New Mexico - anything with green chili. People out here in Texas just don't get it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 25, 2016)

Oh...when I was Texas, I had a Kobe beef burger. oh...my...goodness. I haven't found a place that can even compare to it yet. I'd move to Texas just to have some more of it....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 26, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh...when I was Texas, I had a Kobe beef burger. oh...my...goodness. I haven't found a place that can even compare to it yet. I'd move to Texas just to have some more of it....



Come down and visit Marc, I'll treat! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 26, 2016)

beer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2016)

It's just too hard to nail anything down, but on a real cold winter evening it's hard to beat a simple bowl of mom's chili - a recipe she got from my dad's mom and she got from hers. Served with home made cornbread or saltines, chopped onions and a little shredded cheddar if you fancy. Not the 14 course French cuisine you hoped for maybe but hard to beat nonetheless.

Anything coming out of the GOM that was just caught on our hooks or traps from flounder, blue pincher crab, red fish, cobia, spec trout, blacktip shark (my FAV!) king mackerel, ling, and cooked up the way we like is almost impossible to top. And when you get a fresh fish bake/fry mixed with local wild game forget about finding a better fare anywhere!



jasonb said:


> Being from New Mexico - anything with green chili. People out here in Texas just don't get it.



New Mexico does has some of the best Mexican food on the planet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 26, 2016)

Lupos speedy sub fresh made as you wait. Endicott ny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 26, 2016)

Best meal lately was pork shank at Miller's Ale House in Destin, FL. I want more! Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 26, 2016)

My all time favorite thing to eat on this planet is deer heart breaded and cooked in a little bit of olive oil. man I am getting hungry now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 26, 2016)

Kevin said:


> ...Not the 14 course French cuisine you hoped for maybe...



Actually, that was the furthest thing from my mind. Most of the best food I've eaten was far from haute cuisine... In fact, I'd argue the opposite is usually what gets me excited. From collard greens to feijoada to pho, I tend to be drawn to the simpler foods from this country and around the world.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Actually, that was the furthest thing from my mind. Most of the best food I've eaten was far from haute cuisine... In fact, I'd argue the opposite is usually what gets me excited. From collard greens to feijoada to pho, I tend to be drawn to the simpler foods from this country and around the world.



Completely agree. BTW I didn't mean "you" personally, just food lovers in general. We're really into a show called Chef's Table on Netflix. Check it out if you haven't yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 26, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Completely agree. BTW I didn't mean "you" personally, just food lovers in general. We're really into a show called Chef's Table on Netflix. Check it out if you haven't yet.



I've been watching that too. Been going back through old Tony Bourdain Destination Unknown episodes too.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 26, 2016)

Collard/Mustard green mix, with pepper sauce, homemade cornbread, butter beans and pork chops sounds good to me for a start and finish up with some nanner puddin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 26, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Actually, that was the furthest thing from my mind. Most of the best food I've eaten was far from haute cuisine... In fact, I'd argue the opposite is usually what gets me excited. From collard greens to feijoada to pho, I tend to be drawn to the simpler foods from this country and around the world.



I completely agree Doc. One of my rules is that if a restaurant used to be a house, odds are pretty good the food is awesome. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2016)

DKMD said:


> ... Tony Bourdain ...



Best "cooking" show ever. My wife doesn't care for him but only because he reminds her of the wild past she never got to share with me. I keep telling her it's never too late to live.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

